# I need a lil advive



## sasquatch (Aug 27, 2006)

Some friends and I are goin up to the north woods this coming weekend to start setting up tree stands and play around a lil. My buddy is bringing up a hind quater of deer...and asked me to drag the GOSM up to the woods and get the smoke rollin. Ive never done anything that big before and sort of at a loss for Ideas.....If any of you have tried this before and want to give me an idea of brines,rubs, what ever ..it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all in advance....your brother in smoke.
                                                                                        Todd


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Sasquatch,

If you have anything to inject in that hind quarter I'd take it with me.  Orange juice, aple juice etc anything to help keep some moisture in while you smoke it down.  Find out what you're cooking from your friend.  If it's a big ass buck that he just couldn't bring himself to cook :roll: , then it
's a lot different than a little 90# doe who was walking along and eating oats :D   (thats my favorite :oops: )

Keep it slow, keep it moist and just make sure you are at a safe temp to eat it.


----------



## monty (Aug 27, 2006)

Geez, Todd,

Not knowing the size of the quarter here are my suggestions:

If it is a "big'un' separate the muscle groups into roasts and smoke them separately. That is because you will not get even temps in a large prime cut of that type.

If you have a smaller quarter I would separate the upper and lower parts then run some butcher's twine around and over the ham then inject that part generously and hang it like a ham from the top grill of the GOSM. Wrap some bacon strips around the shank and replace if they cook off and dry out. Mop as you wish with just about anything and be mindful of your safe temps. And of course rubs, etc are at your option.

Cook the lower part over an open fire at some other time or while waiting for the main event!

As for woods and so on, your choice, brother! Keep us posted!

Cheers!


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the help Guys....from what he tells me it was from a small doe, I also was thinkin to seperate and hang the ham and shank seperate. The apple juice injenction sounds like a great Idea also. once we get up there and get camp set up. IM usually an early riser anyhow so I was thinkin bout gettin her goin round 5am and makin it an all day event at low temps and lots of smoke. I have some 2yr old apple that I can use and was going to mix it up with some Commercial bags of mesquite. I will most definatly take some pics and post results after the weekend.......still got 5 or so days to think about it though so if anyone else wants to chime in with some ideas or advice it would be greatly appreciated.........thanks again,
                                              Todd


----------

